# 8ο Συνέδριο «Ελληνική Γλώσσα και Ορολογία», Αθήνα 10-12 Νοεμβρίου 2011



## Zazula (Jan 22, 2011)

*8ο Συνέδριο*
*«Ελληνική Γλώσσα και Ορολογία»*
*10-12 Νοεμβρίου 2011, Αθήνα*
*Πρόσκληση για υποβολή ανακοινώσεων*​ 
Η Ελληνική Εταιρεία Ορολογίας (ΕΛΕΤΟ), σε συνεργασία με το Εθνικό και Καποδιστριακό Πανεπιστήμιο Αθηνών (ΕΚΠΑ), το Αριστοτέλειο Πανεπιστήμιο Θεσσαλονίκης (ΑΠΘ), το Πανεπιστήμιο Κύπρου (ΠΚ), το Τεχνικό Επιμελητήριο Ελλάδας (ΤΕΕ), τον Οργανισμό για τη Διάδοση της Ελληνικής Γλώσσας (ΟΔΕΓ) και άλλους φορείς που θα ανακοινωθούν στην ιστοσελίδα του Συνεδρίου διοργανώνουν το *8ο Συνέδριο “Ελληνική Γλώσσα και Ορολογία”*. Το Συνέδριο θα διεξαχθεί στην *Αθήνα* στις *10‑12 Νοεμβρίου 2011*.
Σκοπός του Συνεδρίου είναι η παρουσίαση αφενός της σημερινής κατάστασης της ελληνικής γλώσσας στην ορολογική της διάσταση και αφετέρου μεθόδων, πρακτικών και εργαλείων της σύγχρονης επιστήμης της Ορολογίας και της εφαρμογής τους στην ελληνική γλώσσα – μονογλωσσικά και/ή διαγλωσσικά – για την προώθηση της ορολογικής έρευνας και τη συμβολή στον σύγχρονο ορολογικό εμπλουτισμό της ελληνικής γλώσσας.

*Θεματολόγιο του Συνεδρίου:*
1 Γλωσσολογικές-Οντολογικές αρχές Ορολογίας (Ορολογία και γνώση, αρχές και μέθοδοι οροδοσίας κτλ.)
2 Διδακτική και Ορολογία
3 Ορολογία συγκεκριμένων θεματικών πεδίων – Λεξικογραφικές και ορογραφικές μελέτες – Συγχρονική και διαχρονική θεώρηση
4 Ορολογικοί πόροι (ειδικά ερμηνευτικά ή πολύγλωσσα λεξικά, συλλογές όρων, σώματα ειδικών κειμένων) – Νέες τεχνολογίες και Ορολογία
5 Τυποποίηση ορολογίας (διεθνοποίηση εννοιών και διαγλωσσική τυποποίηση και αντιστοίχιση όρων, προτάσεις ορολογίας)
6 Ορολογία και μετάφραση
7 Διάχυση και χρήση των όρων – Ορολογική πολιτική και ρύθμιση
8 Δραστηριότητα φορέων και οργάνων Ορολογίας

*Γλώσσες:*
Επίσημες γλώσσες του Συνεδρίου είναι η ελληνική, η αγγλική και η γαλλική.

*Κρίσιμες ημερομηνίες:*
Υποβολή περιλήψεων ως τις: *1**5** Μαρτίου 2011*
Κρίση των περιλήψεων ως τις: *10** Απριλίου 2011*
Υποβολή πλήρων κειμένων ως τις: *1**5** Ιουνίου 2011*

*Πληροφορίες:*
Γραμματεία του Συνεδρίου: τηλ. +30 210 9323243
Ιστότοπος: *http://www.eleto.gr/gr/Conference08.htm*


----------



## Leximaniac (Jan 22, 2011)

Η επίσημη σελίδα δεν υπάρχει .. δίνει σφάλμα... (το διαπίστωσα όταν πήγα να ανεβάσω την ανακοίνωση στον ιστότοπό μου και ήθελα και κάποιο εικονίδιο).


----------



## Zazula (Jan 22, 2011)

Δεν υπάρχει _ακόμα_ — θα ανεβεί σύντομα. :)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 23, 2011)

Ίσως είμαι βλαξ ή απλώς άσχετη με τα συνεδριακά διαδικαστικά, αλλά πολύ θα ήθελα πάντα να αναφέρεται το κόστος συμμετοχής (κι αν είναι δωρεάν να μην το θεωρεί αυτονόητο).


----------



## nickel (Jan 23, 2011)

Με τη διαφορά ότι το παραπάνω είναι πρόσκληση για υποβολή ανακοινώσεων και όχι, ακόμα, πρόσκληση για συμμετοχή.


----------



## diceman (Jan 23, 2011)

Παρόλα αυτά, αφού συνήθως πληρώνουν συμμετοχή και οι ομιλητές, το αίτημα είναι λογικό.


----------



## nickel (Jan 23, 2011)

diceman said:


> ...συνήθως πληρώνουν συμμετοχή και οι ομιλητές...



(δηλωτικό φρίκης)

Ισχύει; Είναι τόσο εκτεταμένη η πρακτική ώστε να θεωρήσουμε ότι σε πρόσκληση για υποβολή ανακοινώσεων θα πρέπει να ειδοποιούνται οι ενδιαφερόμενοι ότι ως ομιλητές και συμμετέχοντες δεν αποκλείεται να πληρώσουν τον κούκο (για) αηδόνι;


----------



## Zazula (Jan 23, 2011)

Αν κρίνω από το προηγούμενο (7ο) Συνέδριο, υπήρχαν τέσσερις κατηγορίες που πλήρωναν (διαφορετικά μεταξύ τους ποσά): Τα λιγότερα οι ομιλητές και οι φοιτητές, στη μέση τα μέλη των συνδιοργανωτών, και τα περισσότερα τα μη μέλη.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 31, 2011)

Κόστος συμμετοχής στο 8ο Συνέδριο (και αίτηση εγγραφής):



|Μέχρι 20/9/2011|Μετά τις 20/9/2011
Μη μέλη συνδιοργανωτών:|90€|120€
Μέλη συνδιοργανωτών:|70€|90€
Φοιτητές:|40€|50€
Ομιλητές:|70€|n/a


----------



## pidyo (Mar 31, 2011)

Προκειμένου για ανθρωπιστικές επιστήμες, ακούγεται μάλλον περίεργο να πληρώνουν συμμετοχή και οι ομιλητές σε μη διεθνές συνέδριο. Επειδή στις θετικές επιστήμες τα έθιμα είναι διαφορετικά (πλην ελαχίστων προσκεκλημένων ομιλητών, όλοι πληρώνουν), μήπως αυτό σημαίνει πως η ορολογία γίνεται θετική επιστήμη;


----------



## Zazula (Oct 14, 2011)

Ανακοινώθηκε και το πρόγραμμα: http://www.eleto.gr/download/Conferences/8th%20Conference/8thHeLaTerm-2011_Programme_GR.pdf.


----------



## nickel (Apr 3, 2012)

Στη σελίδα http://www.eleto.gr/gr/papers.htm θα βρείτε τις επιστημονικές ανακοινώσεις του 8ου Συνεδρίου. Καλές επικροτήσεις!


----------

